# Prophets or Chronicles?



## Warren (Dec 9, 2014)

I read that the Jews ordered the scriptures two ways, reflecting two traditions: the "Hebrews" (Palestinian Jews) finished the OT with the Ketuvim (Writings), and the "Diaspora" (Hellenist Jews) capped the OT with the Minor Prophets, because for them these 12 were actually one book. Chronicles end with the building of the 2nd Temple; and I wonder, if the minor prophets were favored for the purpose of linking John the Baptist's prophetic ministry, while magnifying our Savior's Kingdom over the priests' temple.

Were there two such traditions during Jesus' time, or is this two schools of ordering a Judaizer's myth? If there were two orderings, why choose to end with the Prophets instead of Chronicles? Was the ordering less a choice of scholars and common practice than just how God always intended us to read the OT?

Let me not be read as though I question the Author of my faith. Please don't read into my question that I believe in Maccabees, Tobit, or lost scriptures.

Thanks


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2014)

Not sure if the following articles directly address the main points of your question. They are a helpful introduction to John Sailhamer's somewhat unique take on the Canon of the Hebrew Bible. He explores these question more fully in his larger works but it's interesting to see a Christian promote the validity of the Jewish Canon (ending with the Ketuvim). The most salient points are found in part II of the 'Messiah' article. 

http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/44/44-1/44-1-PP005-024_JETS.pdf

http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/30/30-3/30-3-pp307-315_JETS.pdf


----------



## Warren (Dec 10, 2014)

I've finished the first and am reading the second piecemeal, but this is new territory for me, literary seams in the Bible. I Chronicles and Matthew begin with a genealogy of the messianic dynasty. II Chronicles ends with Cyrus commissioning the temple, and Jesus is High Priest of an eternal temple... Matthew read like the author's awaited sequel to Chronicles with the recovery of the kingdom. Thanks for the articles.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a comment - If I recall correctly ending with the writings helps explain Jesus' reference to the martyrs "from Abel to Zechariah."


----------

